# Fruit Fly Media



## Herp13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey all, i just got a culture that is very near it's end, and was wondering what kinds of medias i can use that can be made at home? Or fruits that i can use. A fast reply would be great as i really want to keep them going. Thnx


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 22, 2006)

ok i did it with a banana no one said it would work but i cought to loose flies i lost while feeding and a few day ago my mom said i have flies in the banana container lol


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2006)

I tried homemade media once and it stunk really bad and just generally doesn't work as well. I personally stick to the commercially made stuff.


----------



## JT (Aug 23, 2006)

I use 1 cup instant potatoes, 1 tbsp sugar and a pinch of yeast mix it with enough water to make it the consistency of baby food and add the flies, yeah, it does start to smell like old beer in a day or so,so my bug room smells like a trash can at a big concert in the summer, but the flies breed like crazy in it. if you leave out the yeast you'll get rid of the smell(probably) but it'll mould.


----------

